# Can't fix stupid



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

This was bought three years ago and has been used twice. Still brand new. Im a single mom so i could use the money for my sons christmas presents. Must sell ASAP! Im asking for 50$ ehich is cheap seeings we bought it for 500$! I am willing to do best offer...higher or a little lower! 








I found this on Craigslist... Yeah 500$ for that?! Idiots....


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

So did you buy it? Looks like a real good deal!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

parkerd said:


> This was bought three years ago and has been used twice. Still brand new. Im a single mom so i could use the money for my sons christmas presents. Must sell ASAP! Im asking for 50$ ehich is cheap seeings we bought it for 500$! I am willing to do best offer...higher or a little lower!
> 
> I found this on Craigslist... Yeah 500$ for that?! Idiots....


Single mom?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Where'd you get a pic of my bow?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Who has 2 thumbs and is a Secret service agent? THIS GUY!! hhahahaa jk


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Wait! Before this gets off topic... Did Parker just say he's a single mom???


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

??? No! I'm not a single mom and this I can prove! xD I found this on craigslist some lady is trying to sell dis POJ!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats wrong with buying a bow for $500?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

its a piece of S***t is what he means its not worth 5


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hahaha Gunner cool ya jets broseph.. Sarcasm at it's finest in [email protected]'s post! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya more like $5. 
I bought my Monster for $500 and it probably shoots 3 times as fast as that old bow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> ya more like $5.
> I bought my Monster for $500 and it probably shoots 3 times as fast as that old bow.


 And is 3 times as quiet too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

parkerd said:


> Hahaha Gunner cool ya jets broseph.. Sarcasm at it's finest in [email protected]'s post! :thumbs_up


 Thank you I've been practicing.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> ya more like $5.
> I bought my Monster for $500 and it probably shoots 3 times as fast as that old bow.


 Clint, that bow would walk all over your Monster in the speed department. Haha jkjk


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

Still brand new!?!?! You can't spray paint a 40 year old bow and call it new..... hahahaha I betcha it's been used a lot more than that before you bought it hon!
I could get 3 of those thingys for $15 total at the pawn shop down the road xD jeepers creepers!


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha women...the reason she is selling it on craigs list is so she can stay in the kitchen hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

No offense huntergal111 ;P


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

haha i just had to laugh that was sexist though , but it was funny, no offence.epsi:


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha sexist jokes are great, don't lie, we don't mean them, just think them


----------

